# make reinstall



## talsamon (Sep 4, 2019)

For all port and portmaster users:
" -DFORCE_PKG_REGISTER" is removed. We have `make reinstall` again (and don't need to type the long `make deinstall install`)..

See:





						[ports] Diff of /head/Mk/bsd.port.mk
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------

